# as a parent how how you react?



## kztester (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, my boyfriend/best friend/lover....my everything wants to get married. He has not technically proposed yet. But he is in the military and currently lives thousands of miles away. We have been together about a year. We spent over half together, like him living with me when he had time to visit. Since he is so far away he is going to call my parents to ask for their blessings. Then on Dec 19 he will be here for the holidays, at some point I'm sure he will the technically propose..Cuz we want to be wed before he leaves again in January.

As a parent how would you feel to this time line of being asked, then proposing and a courthouse wedding all within a month/ month 1/2? My parents and sister were engaged within dating for about 5 months so its not the time we've been together that I'm worried about.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

What is it that worries you, if not the time together? I think this would work. It's just the reality of a military marriage, or rather the constraints military service imposes on your life.

As a parent I'd want my boys to be marrying girls whom they love and for whom they are most passionate and to whom they would commit themselves for eternity!


----------



## kztester (Nov 24, 2012)

What I'm worried about is the marriage thing all happening at once. His asking them, then a real proposal then courthouse marriage then him gone again. I know I can't keep secrets like this from my mom and with that comes my dad, brother sister in law and sister. Then who ever they feel they should tell even if I tell them not too. 

In a year or 2 we want to have a real ceremony because we both feel it is important to have your friends and family there to help you celebrate. So the courthouse wedding would be a secret (except to my mom and all that follow telling her) At least for my sister and parents ...yea they were engaged after 5 months of dating but they both took at least a few months to plan a ceremony not have it all happen in one month.


----------

